# Cold sores



## Bliss (Jan 2, 2007)

ARe there any EOs that can help clear up cold sores?


----------



## serendipity (Jan 10, 2007)

I know carrot seed helps.


----------



## skinflint (Jan 29, 2007)

Lysine Tablets are the best thing to take for cold sores.


----------



## Bliss (Jan 30, 2007)

Thanks


----------

